# OBS can't control my camera Zoom



## ppos (Oct 1, 2020)

Hi have a brand new Logitec HD Pro webcam C920 with a brand new Intel i5 DELL 13 inch 2-in-1 laptop with Windows 10 latest patches.
I installed all the necessary software from Logitech (Logi Capture, Logitech Camera Settings) so I should be covered with the latest firmware and patches.

In OBS when I click on the "Configure Video" button, the properties windows pops up. Pretty much every setting changes the appearance of the video, it is just the Zoom setting that does nothing even when I press the "Apply" button or "OK" button. It seems that OBS can't control my webcam zoom.

Workaround anyone?


----------



## FerretBomb (Oct 1, 2020)

The c920 doesn't have any optical zoom, just digital zoom.
In OBS, hold ALT, click and drag the corner pins on the source to crop it down, then scale the source up. Effectively the same thing.

(You can also apply a Crop filter to the video capture device source, if you don't want to have to set up the crop again in each scene)


----------



## ppos (Oct 1, 2020)

Hi thanks for your answer. Makes sense. I wondered why the quality of the camera zoom was not so good, now I get it.


----------



## bigdata_trainer (Nov 2, 2020)

There's more to this story than has been so far mentioned. I have a new Logitech C920S and also an older C920. The S signifies the privacy shutter, which is a feature of newer cameras, but the real difference is in the firmware inside the cameras and the choice of the best drivers. In my case, I'm running Windows 10 Pro.  My goal is to have Zoom, Pan and Tilt controls work with these cameras while using Adobe Connect presentation software. My plan was to use OBS to provide Zoom, Pan and Tilt controls and adjust frame rate and resolution and send the output to an OBS Virtual Camera. Some intermediate software is required because Adobe Connect itself can only handle 20 fps max and 640x480 max resolution. That's a sad commentary on Adobe, but that's the way it is. If you exceed the limits, Adobe shows your source video as a black box (no warning or error message.)

What I found so far is that with Logi Capture software 2.02.155, both the old and new cameras respond to Zoom, Tilt and Pan commands.  Whether this is done optically or digitally is of secondary concern to me, I want the convenience of using these controls.  In OBS 26.0.2  Zoom, Tilt and Pan work as expected with the old camera, but not with the new camera.  I should also mention that having the Camera Control tab buried under the Configure Video button on the Properties pane of the source camera is not convenient, but I could live with that if the controls actually did anything.

To sum up, Zoom, Pan and Tilt controls work on older models of Logitech C920, but not on current (Oct. 2020) models. Doing all of the gymnastics described above to resize the image seems to me like a major headache. I do appreciate knowing about the workaround, but it does not suit my needs for making quick adjustments on the fly while I'm in the middle of a training presentation. Thanks.


----------



## brazil_nut (Sep 8, 2022)

bigdata_trainer said:


> There's more to this story than has been so far mentioned. I have a new Logitech C920S and also an older C920. The S signifies the privacy shutter, which is a feature of newer cameras, but the real difference is in the firmware inside the cameras and the choice of the best drivers. In my case, I'm running Windows 10 Pro.  My goal is to have Zoom, Pan and Tilt controls work with these cameras while using Adobe Connect presentation software. My plan was to use OBS to provide Zoom, Pan and Tilt controls and adjust frame rate and resolution and send the output to an OBS Virtual Camera. Some intermediate software is required because Adobe Connect itself can only handle 20 fps max and 640x480 max resolution. That's a sad commentary on Adobe, but that's the way it is. If you exceed the limits, Adobe shows your source video as a black box (no warning or error message.)
> 
> What I found so far is that with Logi Capture software 2.02.155, both the old and new cameras respond to Zoom, Tilt and Pan commands.  Whether this is done optically or digitally is of secondary concern to me, I want the convenience of using these controls.  In OBS 26.0.2  Zoom, Tilt and Pan work as expected with the old camera, but not with the new camera.  I should also mention that having the Camera Control tab buried under the Configure Video button on the Properties pane of the source camera is not convenient, but I could live with that if the controls actually did anything.
> 
> To sum up, Zoom, Pan and Tilt controls work on older models of Logitech C920, but not on current (Oct. 2020) models. Doing all of the gymnastics described above to resize the image seems to me like a major headache. I do appreciate knowing about the workaround, but it does not suit my needs for making quick adjustments on the fly while I'm in the middle of a training presentation. Thanks.


I have the same issue and found the same answer on YouTube. Strang the is works with the older webcam but not the new one. Logitech, fix it.


----------

